# An interview I recently conducted with Nuria Schoenberg Nono



## musicguy247 (Jul 7, 2016)

Nuria reminisces about her father Arnold Schoenberg and her husband Luigi Nono

http://www.typepad.com/site/blogs/6.../post/6a01a3fcec1396970b01b8d2013137970c/edit


----------

